# Breathing



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 4, 2003)

What is the correct way of breathing during the exercise ?


Chicago Green 
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 5, 2003)

Different teachers have different ideas on this point.  It depends on who you talk to.


----------



## chufeng (Apr 5, 2003)

Always breathe out...
even when breathing in.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Seigi (Apr 8, 2003)

In the Yang Style i train in, we always use the abdomen to breathe.

We extend our stomachs out when breathing in & the opposite when breathing out, focusing on our Jing, in the lowest Dan 'Tien.

Peace & Harmony always!


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, that is called "normal breathing" and is probably the most common method.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

Thank you for your comments on this post.

I was wondering if anybody could explain the benifits of beathing out through the mouth as opposed to out through the nose.


Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## Seigi (Apr 10, 2003)

When we look at the nerve ending at the top of the nasal passage, we see that they are the  nerves that extend from the brain. (this is the only area in the body , that nerves from the brain are exposed, outside the skull) When we breathe in through the nose, We get are sense of smell from these nerve endings.

But, this also allow oxygen to get to the brain in a more immediate time, than coming from the lungs through the blood stream. This has alot to do with the slowing a regulating of the Alpha, beta & theta waves in the frontal lobes of the brain. (Increased clarity, enlightenment, etc...) 

So breathing out through the nose, just releases Carbon Monoxide (SP ?) to these nerve endings.

the benifits of breathing in through the nose & out through the mouth is Enormous! (Increased oxygen, clarity of thought, etc...)

For more info. There is a book called "Zen meditation & Psychotherapy" By: Tomio Hirai, MD 
It gives a great explanation of the benifits of breathing-meditation & its benifits on the brain & body.

Peace


----------



## Kingston (Apr 10, 2003)

thanks for the info siegi.

whatever way you breath you should always start the breathing slightly before the action. Not overbreathing is good to, breath in as much as you need.


----------



## Lunumbra (Apr 18, 2003)

If you get deep into Taoist meditation then the breathing can get pretty complicated. Various techniques according to the season, or your purpose in doing the excercises.

Normally, during Tai Chi practice, it is as posted before, in throught the nose, using the diaphram, out through the mouth. If your school emphasizes Chi flow then you might be told to close your mouth on the inhale, with the tongue touching the roof of the mouth. On the exhale, open the mouth slightly, and drop the tongue. Something about completing the Chi circuit.


----------

